# Anyone got a saddle to lend me to try out?



## musa (16 Aug 2016)

So i am back riding after 2 and a bit years gap. Rather than the expensive trialling of saddle anyone got a spare tend could lend me to try for a day or two. Ive got 20+ mile commute each way which will give me a quick indication (i think).

Prefer pickup - London but if not hapoy to discuss

Im not sure if the CC saddle library still exists [edit: just checked it does not]


----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2016)

@musa I've got a men's saddle you could try. A prologo something or other I think. Where in London are you? I could leave it with the nice chaps at pearsons if that works for them and you?

Or I'll be at London Bridge around 9 on Thursday


----------



## musa (16 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> @musa I've got a men's saddle you could try. A prologo something or other I think. Where in London are you? I could leave it with the nice chaps at pearsons if that works for them and you?
> 
> Or I'll be at London Bridge around 9 on Thursday


Pm sent


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Aug 2016)

What type of bike do you have?

As for saddles a Charge Pan is a very good, but cheap saddle. Better than the Spoon in my opinion.


----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2016)

Actually it's a San Marco Aspide, very light!


----------



## musa (17 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> What type of bike do you have?
> 
> As for saddles a Charge Pan is a very good, but cheap saddle. Better than the Spoon in my opinion.


I have a giant defy 0


----------



## Tom B (17 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> What type of bike do you have?
> 
> As for saddles a Charge Pan is a very good, but cheap saddle. Better than the Spoon in my opinion.



Spoon IMHO.


I have a couple of no brand things that you could have. I'm even happy to post them - just make a donation to a charity of your choice.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Aug 2016)

Tom B said:


> Spoon IMHO.
> 
> 
> I have a couple of no brand things that you could have. I'm even happy to post them - just make a donation to a charity of your choice.




I have both the Spoon and the Pan. The Spoon has been relegated to the ceiling of my man cave.


----------



## musa (17 Aug 2016)

Tom B said:


> Spoon IMHO.
> 
> 
> I have a couple of no brand things that you could have. I'm even happy to post them - just make a donation to a charity of your choice.


Yeah thatll be great. Pm'd you


----------



## snorri (17 Aug 2016)

musa said:


> Rather than the expensive trialling of saddle anyone got a spare tend could lend me to try for a day or two.


Expensive trialling? 
Think positive, get out and buy one, it WILL work for you.


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2016)

What did you use before that worked? Unless you've had your sit bones remodelled (like j lo ??)


----------



## musa (17 Aug 2016)

I was using a fizik arione. Cant remember my sitbones measurement. I ought to get that done again soon.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I have both the Spoon and the Pan. The Spoon has been relegated to the ceiling of my man cave.


I didnt really get on with the spoon either , i get on with the boardman stock saddles


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2016)

I've got a standard Boardman saddle (surprisingly good), a standard Planet-X (not quite as comfortable for me), a Brooks B17 (I simply don't have a Brooks butt) and a charge spoon (lots of people get on with them) that I'm not using since developing prostate issues. You're welcome to try them out and if you like any of them you can name me a price. I'm not on your route into work, I'd imagine, but I can get into somewhere fairly central one day next week if you want to try any of them.


----------



## musa (17 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a standard Boardman saddle (surprisingly good), a standard Planet-X (not quite as comfortable for me), a Brooks B17 (I simply don't have a Brooks butt) and a charge spoon (lots of people get on with them) that I'm not using since developing prostate issues. You're welcome to try them out and if you like any of them you can name me a price. I'm not on your route into work, I'd imagine, but I can get into somewhere fairly central one day next week if you want to try any of them.


My commute is from.purleybway cr0 to edmonton green n9. I will drop you a PM


----------

